# ISO Jamaican Deep Fried Red Snapper Recipe



## cocinero (Apr 18, 2006)

I ounce had some really good deep fried Red Snapper at
a Jamaican stand at a Blues Concert.

It was very lightly coated (Jamiacan spiced) and about 1/2 inch thick.
Some really good eatin' with a little hot sauce.

Anyone know of a recipe for this?

Thanks!

Bill Gibson


----------



## Sugarcane (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello cocinero, this might be it... http://www.walkerswood.com/recipes/detail.asp?recipeid=16 Escoveitch Fish



1 Reply...Oops!.... Didn't register


----------



## Sugarcane (Apr 21, 2006)

...I hope that's the one you are looking for


----------



## cocinero (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe sugarcane I will give it a try.

Regards!

Bill Gibson


----------



## Constance (Apr 22, 2006)

We like Zatarains Fish Fry. You could add your own spices to warm it up.


----------



## cocinero (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Constance, I will definetly try that!

Bill


----------

